# Idle speed?



## jontyrees (Dec 21, 2004)

What is your idle speed set at? Mine, (M6), idles right around 800rpm, which seems a tad high to me. Of course, I've been wrong before........


----------



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

Around 800rpm warm and 1000rpm cold. Valve timing overlap and current emissions standards preclude a lower idle speed. It sure is cool when the motor starts the car aswaying at a stoplight.


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

:agree :cool


----------



## kmav8tor (Jan 22, 2005)

:agree


----------



## don taylor (Nov 13, 2004)

my m6 is also 800 rpm warm, and as much as 1200 cold


----------

